# system six on the way



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just found a brand new in the box 07 system six team at my lbs. It was laying in the back corner of the basement. Can anybody give me some feedback on this bike since i bought it without riding it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Great bike fast and very stiff good choice.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Yes a great frame, just watch out for cracking where the carbon meets the alu, the TT join is the most common point to crack 1st. Mine cracked after 2 months. But we want pics or it don't exist....TIC.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I should have the bike next week so you will have to wait for the bike that might not exist.................Robot870


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Absolutely amazing frame, I love mine. Look forward to seeing it built.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I love mine! The frame that can do it all from a Century, hill climbs, or racing your buds. Mine has a compact on it. I bought a used Specialized Roubiax with a triple, but have found that the stiffness of the Six more than makes up for the easier gears on the triple. It is just an incredable frame. It is the best bike I have been on.
I just got done doing 90 mi. in 109* heat-- in the mountains The bike was great, but all I could think of was when I was going to fill my bottles again. When through an amazing amount of fluids!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

how does a bike sit in a basement for 2yrs w/o anyone noticing? seems like a buyer would notice that a bike he has paid for, that should be in stock, is missing. 

2007 System Six Team = badass bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Perhaps some one is missing the lay away plan.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I see a NOS on Mike's bikes once in a while. They are still out there.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel sooooooo lucky. I could not believe my eyes when the lbs store owner pulled this old box out from under about ten other boxes in the back of the basement. When he opened the box i nearly shi*&t myself. There it was and i wasted no time in handing him the cash. Cant wait to post some pics next week for you guys..............Best Robot870


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

shibaman said:


> I see a NOS on Mike's bikes once in a while. They are still out there.


Whenever I sees Mikes Bikes it makes me cringe now.
Parts incorrectly assembled on my Super

-Front Derailer, poorly tuned and crooked
-Loose headset
-Loose Stem
-Loose Cranks
-Front and Rear brakes not tuned right

Basically skrewed up the whole build. Bunch of dicks IMO.

Oh yeah but congrats rpbpt870 on finding a System, 07 System is the bike I wish I had.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I had the good fortune this late Winter/early Spring to ride several times with a former Barloworld rider who rode for them in 2006 and 2007 when Cannondale sponsored them. Even though today, as a retired pro, he is sponsored by another bike company, he told me unequivocally that the best bike he has ever raced on is the SystemSix.

The System is my back-up and crit racing bike. It is so ridiculously stiff.

Enjoy.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

Devastator said:


> Whenever I sees Mikes Bikes it makes me cringe now.
> Parts incorrectly assembled on my Super
> 
> -Front Derailer, poorly tuned and crooked
> ...



The one here in downtown Sacramento is pretty good. No problems with them yet on my 6. It most likely depends on the store.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

-dustin said:


> how does a bike sit in a basement for 2yrs w/o anyone noticing? seems like a buyer would notice that a bike he has paid for, that should be in stock, is missing.
> 
> 2007 System Six Team = badass bike.




Earlier this summer, my LBS still had a 07 red 54cm on the floor!!!

When moving from my Six13, I had a chance to compare a Campy equipped Super Six to a Sram equipped System Six, all 3 bikes on the same day. The Super was defiantly a better ride when compared to the Six13 but, the System blew the Super away!! 

Great find ........ they are just too expensive to make these days!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm keeping my system six.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

*system six pics*

Here are some pics of my new bike.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

is thet your garage, DAMN!! (nice bike)


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yea thats my garage, i love it. Iam so stoked i found this bike. I feel very lucky.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's a video tour of my shop for you guys. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Lu92CUeJs


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

nice bike! :thumbsup: I bought a natural frame like yours off ebay a year ago. It is waiting for parts someday.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

robot870 said:


> Here are some pics of my new bike.


Here is my system version.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Robot870,

I bet you those cars can't descent as fast as your system six.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree my system will smoke those cars............


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The only thing you need to watch is the clear coat finish on your frame, Cannondale did have some problems with the process so just pay attention on the seat tube and around the head set area.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Zamboni:

Don't even think about offloading the System Six!!! Although, you have got to get some Campagnolo wheels to complement the groups you have on both, your Super and your System. Get a pair of Hyperion Ultra for the Super and a pair of Shamal Ultra for the System Six.

CHL

P.S. Yeah. Definitely easier dispensing advice when it's not my wallet that forks over for the goods.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Robot870,

The bike looks great, congrats on locating and purchasing it!! You will love it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

For now I'm keeping system six with Mavic SL( 03 version ) and the super six is the 09 SL, not a big fan on Campy wheels but Bora carbon wheels ? ? ?


----------



## mgselzer19 (May 26, 2009)

I also just recently purchased a system six brand new at my LBS. Its a 2007 team Si 3, with Ultegra shifters, brakes front derailer and Dura ace rear derailer. The crank is Cannondale/FSA, which I heard was later switched to the standard Ultegra crank. 

I've ridden it for 2 months now with no complaints. Did my first century and did not notice any of the road in spite of the Al rear triangle. I love the bike so far and have heard nothing but good things about it on this website. 

BTW - can anyone confirm the change in the carbon material between the 2007 and 2008 system six? Cannondale marketed the 2007 systemsix with High mod carbon, but made no reference to hi mod carbon for the 2008 model. The price dropped $600 for 2008 (version 3 with Ultegra) so it is possible the carbon was downgraded. 

Thanks


----------



## brycer (Nov 12, 2006)

For completeness here is mine.......since that photo the groupset has been swapped out for SRAM Red


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW! I must say i think your bike looks better than mine. Amazing


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Robot870:

Put a pair of Edge 45 rims with Tune or Ligero hubs and I'll wager you'll add some extra bling to that already kick ass bike.

CHL


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sup Fellas

I posted this in another topic. I need help I am clueless reagrding this Frame. OK

Its an 09 Super 6 Hi Mod Team1 in white color scheme With Hollowgram CrankSL Si w ceramic bearings stem and seat post.

$1650 

Can I please get input on current owners of this frame I want to know as far as benifits and if this is a comfortable frame

I have an 06 Tarmac Gerolsteiner I feel its not as stiff.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking System, I like the naked alu. Also sweet shop.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Here is my system version.




Sup Zambonie

Took it for a 30 miles test ride today Fresh out the Shop

First Impression

Figgin Stiffest Frame I have ever Ridden

Fast As hell

And Supple Ride

This is How I Roll:thumbsup: 

MidwestPlaya

Ride Em Hard


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

John,

Nice ride I thought you were running 50/34 ? Love the bar tape combo to match the frame.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have put about 500 miles on the bike since i got it. All i can say is HOLY ****! This bike is amazing and just plain fun to ride. The system six is one fast machine that begs me to ride it. I'am going to go know and think about my bike...............Robot


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

zamboni said:


> John,
> 
> Nice ride I thought you were running 50/34 ? Love the bar tape combo to match the frame.



Sorry Zam

Thats what it came with, speaking of which I am actually having issues with the crank, the Frame is Excellent condition.

Need your Help. I went for my first long Ride on Sunday 50 miles and was noticing a popping sound around the BB area, Now maybe it might not be the BB but just from riding other bikes in the past when the BB is starting to go you can kind of hear a popping kind of noise very suttle but you know its there? I dont remember who said it but someone stated that Cannondales OEM Ceramic bearings are DUDU. Worst case scenario I can always get an after market ceramic bearings from Company's like Ceramic Speed which by the way my Mavics Sl are equiped with.

http://ceramicspeed.com/

Anyways its back in Elite Cycling right now and I told them to check everything to make sure maybe and hoping its something else.

http://elitecycling.com/ 

The Seller stated he never had any issues with the Crank but will get them replaced under factory warranty if necessary. I will find out soon enough....

On the Positive note.Let me share w you guys First Impression on this Bike. Its Friggin lightning fast compare to my Tarmac Sworks 86 model, Man the Bike reminds me of someone who took 2 dozen ******s lol The Frame is very stiff yet the ride was just like the Tarmac very Compliant. Cannondale did a very good job in the whole desig talk about some of the Specialized and Trek Owners who were trying so hard not to drool but I can tell they were.lol. The bike looks Awesome!! and it stands out in a very nice way. I just need to get my white saddle same one Selle SMP and I am good 2 go. 

Only one thing I would say that I wish they could have done. The Cables to the rear brakes which is located a little below the tioptube on the left side catches my very expensive Assos when I am hopping off the take my right foot of on a stop. so I tend to lean on the left side of my top tube thats when I noticed I am catching the cable from time to time. No big deal and so far no snags on the F1.13 Assos Bibs.

The climbs were alot easier in comparison to the Tarmac again thanks to the ****** Injected High Mod Carbon.lol Last but not the least is the big headset. It is so stable that I can actually take my hands off the handle bar with alot more of Confidence, its that stable. 

If I told you guys How much I paid for this 09 Super Awesome Sick(6) Cannondale some of you guys might cry.lol Zam I think is the only who knows how much I shelled out to acquire this frame w the Hallowgram SL Cranks speaking of which they are alot better as far as 170 in length in comparison to the 172.5 I was using in the Tarmac.

Please let me know if you have any input regarding my minor Dilema on the popping sound. Thanks in Advance

Mr Cannondale Fanatic
MidwestPlaya
Its how I Roll:thumbsup: 
.



I am so Glad I got this Bike no regrets even with the issues with the cranks which I know can be fixed.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

*Special Thanks to Mr Zamboni*

I wanted to take the time to give thanks to a very nice fellow Mr Zamboni, When I was trying to acquire this Super Sick(6) I think i PM'd him at least 6 times.lol He was nice enough to give me pointers and advised as to why I should get the Bike, I had no clue what the Super 6 was all about not even Cannondale.lol

Thanks A Million for all your positive input :thumbsup: 


Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would check with the shop and see if BB & chainrings bolts were tight. On my previous crank it came with the Mark V rings not FSA version. Perhaps the rear brake cable is a bit long and that is reason why your bib is catching the cable, I had the same setup and never any problem with Assos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice super six.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just finished the Green Mountain Stage race on my System six and all i can say is i love this bike. Fast, light and my back never hurt. My question is Zipp 202 or 303 for my new wheel set. Thanks Robot


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by robot870
I love guys who post comments with nothing to do with the original thread..........Robot. So what do you guys think. 303s or 202s *



Ok I figured it out Robot can sleep well tonight. 

I was able to remove my post in regards to my appreciation towards Starnuts and Zambonies assistance in getting my Super Six Straight.

Its how I roll

MidwestPlaya

PS Starnut I still want to upgrade to better bearings later if you can give me the link to the aftermarket bearings


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I love guys who post comments with nothing to do with the original thread..........Robot. So what do you guys think. 303s or 202s


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

robot870 said:


> I love guys who post comments with nothing to do with the original thread..........Robot. So what do you guys think. 303s or 202s


Sup Robot 
Are you directing this comment to me? Why dont you just tell me to remove it I dont mind if its really affecting your Lively hood. In Fact I was trying to remove it so that way you can go to bed tonight not thinking about folks Posting Comments with nothing to do with your original question.

Hey Guys will you help this man with his questions so he can quit :cryin:


As for the 303 or 202 I cant help you but heres a usefull link: hope this helps

http://www.google.com/


Its how I Roll

MidwestPlaya 

PS I wil try to remove my post and if I cant for some reason just suck it up if you dont like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Midwest Playa said:


> Sup Robot
> Are you directing this comment to me? Why dont you just tell me to remove it I dont mind if its really affecting your Lively hood. In Fact I was trying to remove it so that way you can go to bed tonight not thinking about folks Posting Comments with nothing to do with your original question.
> 
> Hey Guys will you help this man with his questions so he can quit :cryin:
> ...


You should get 404s, if you cant afford em get flashpoints.


----------



## robot870 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will look into the Flashpoints...........Thanks


----------

